# Re-Entering UK after tier 5 expires



## hmmundy90 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there

so new to this and couldnt find any useful threads even though there must be hundreds

my 2year tier 5 visa expires March 16th 2012

i will be taking a short holiday from March 15th till 20th in sweden/denmark

but will be returning to London on 20th march

i am just wanting to know will they let me back in on a tourist visa (upon entrance) as i have an australian passport and a ticket home booked for April 29th 2012

the thing is i have a topdeck travel tour booked leaving/returning to london from april 3d till 26th april 2012

so i will only be in london from 20th march till april 3rd 
and again 26th april till 29th april (flying back to aust that same day.


any help would be so amazing 
as i have no options if i get rejected

PLEASE HELP

x


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hmmundy90 said:


> Hi there
> so new to this and couldnt find any useful threads even though there must be hundreds
> my 2year tier 5 visa expires March 16th 2012
> i will be taking a short holiday from March 15th till 20th in sweden/denmark
> ...


Will you please use punctuation and capital letters to make it easy for us to read your message.

You should be able to be allowed in as tourist, but expect a lot of questions at UK border. Seeing that you have just had your YMS visa, their first suspicion is you are coming back to UK to stay and work illegally through the contacts made during your last stay. So make sure you carry documentary proofs of your travels, such as Topdeck Tour receipt and itinerary, evidence of funds (bank statement) and return ticket to Australia (printed out receipt and itinerary for e-ticket). If you are staying with friends, their names, addresses and mobile numbers and preferably a letter inviting you to stay, and if you are staying in hostels etc, booking information. 

Don't give them any reason to suspect you are a potential overstayer and illegal migrant. Rehearse what you are going to say and be positive, polite and friendly.


----------

